# Tivo Premiere XL now streaming externally via Tivo STREAM!



## keyzone72 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Tivo friends,

I apologize if this is old news, but I just had to inquire with the Tivo community here.

I have 2 Premiere XL series and a TIVO Stream. There are no Roamio Pro's series in my setup. Until recently, I could only stream content from the Tivo's to my iPhone or iPAD *while inside my home network. *

Today I just noticed that "out-of-network streaming" is now working on both my iPad and iPhone 5s outside of my home! This is great! I only thought that the Roamio Pro series supported this feature!

Has anyone with a similar setup noticed this is now working for them? Did TIVO sneak in an update without telling us?

Thanks.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

You are mistaken, the feature works with the stand alone stream as well. Always has since the launch of the feature.


----------



## keyzone72 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello,

Yes I have a stand-alone stream I use with 2 Tivo Premiere XL's. I was always able to stream content from either TIVO to my iOS devices, but only when I was at home and connected to my Wi-Fi network. If I tried to stream via Wi-Fi at my office, or Starbucks or any where else, the TIVO apps would inform my that I must be on the same network to stream. 

I recall Tivo stating on their website when the stand-alone stream first came out that a future update would enable this feature for Premiere users, but they never said when. It now appears that this update has finally come and I am only just noticing it. 

Either way, this is a good thing and Im glad that my stand-alone stream is finally offering all the features and functionality TIVO originally promised!


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

keyzone72 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes I have a stand-alone stream I use with 2 Tivo Premiere XL's. I was always able to stream content from either TIVO to my iOS devices, but only when I was at home and connected to my Wi-Fi network. If I tried to stream via Wi-Fi at my office, or Starbucks or any where else, the TIVO apps would inform my that I must be on the same network to stream.
> 
> ...


At some point you must have finally check the ooh box.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

PCurry57 said:


> At some point you must have finally check the ooh box.


Or the November firmware update did it automatically.


----------

